# Hanging meat



## lilfarmangel (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello. Just wanted to know if anyone hangs the meat before cuttimg it up. I've never processed goat before so I was hoping to hear how others do it.
Thank you


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Everyone I know hangs for 12 hours. Not sure if that is the right way but its what they do. Its always pretty tasty


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

We didn't hang our first 2 as we were not all the way set up, and it was a late season for very bad yellow jackets. We plan on waiting until at least a frost next fall and then hanging.


----------



## lilfarmangel (Oct 24, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> We didn't hang our first 2 as we were not all the way set up, and it was a late season for very bad yellow jackets. We plan on waiting until at least a frost next fall and then hanging.


How long do you hang yours?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I've heard from people I respect that you shouldn't hang goat longer than 24 hours.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

If you have a cool room, you can hang for 1 - 3 days. 

We dont have a cool room so usually we slaughter in winter when there's no flies and its cool, kill them as the sun goes down, gut and skin, cover with a sheet and hang in a tree overnight. Cut up in morning


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Several years ago I built a building around my well and insulated it very well. I have a small airconditioner in the wall that I can get the building down to about 60°f, not truly cool enough but,,,,. When we kill a deer it's hung, skinned, and gutted (none of that field-dressing B.S. here) in this building, then left to hang approx 12hrs. Then I quarter and lay in a fridge for another 12hr minimum. After that I lay it in the kitchen sink where my wife (Grannygoose) takes over from there. I expect we'll do the exact same procedure with any goat we butcher.

Bob


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

My husband always soaks his meat... Iced down in an ice chest for at least 24 hours.


----------



## gafarmgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

No way what ya do is simple as all get out. Skin it then through the meat on ice in a cooler for 3 to 5 days then Process the meat. Best way and bin doing it for years !!!!


----------



## lilfarmangel (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the wonderful replies 
I process my own chickens, turkeys, and rabbits. I've found the best meat is hung long enough to get the rigor out. As it was told to me, "if you don't get the rigor out, the meat will stay tough and/or stringy." That statement has stood true during my learning period of each animal I've processed. I kinda figured it would be the same way with chevon/cabrito. Each group I processed would hang a day longer than the last until the meat cooked up the way I like it. I can tell you this... my crockpot got a lot of use during that time!!!:ROFL:

From what I'm reading, goat will not be much different. And the length of hang time will depend on my own preference...

Well, we have 2 being processed now. Hang time on them was 24 hours (I believe). It's a starting point, and we'll adjust over the years.

Thank you all again. You have been a tremendous help :thumbup:


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Sorry just got back. It depends on the weather. We'll be doing it in late fall so probably 24-36 hrs.


----------



## lilfarmangel (Oct 24, 2012)

sbaker said:


> My husband always soaks his meat... Iced down in an ice chest for at least 24 hours.


Thank you sbaker 
That's similar to how I do my poultry, too, and I add a little salt to the water. I just think it helps the flavor of the bird. It may do the same for rabbit, but I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I also ice bath my poultry w/ a little salt then cut and wrap. I tried the rabbit and just couldn't get the meat itself to have any flavor other than what ever I cooked it with.


----------

